# Flipped Screen (with backwards text and etc)



## Pathfinder-33 (Nov 28, 2008)

Greetings to all,

I am looking for software that can flip the image of my computer's screen horizontally.
I don't need to rotate it, I need to have the screen with reversed image(everything is backwards on it).
I have heard that there is a joke program that does this but I couldn't find it. Also ati or nvidia drivers don't do this thing, they can rotate but they can't flip horizontally.
I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm guessing you want to put it in front of a mirror?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I think that you'll find you're wrong but I have no links to help you

I am sure that there are commands in Windows, dependant on your Graphics Card that will allow you to do this 

I have also seen links to Nvidia Keystone quoting reversing mirrored displays however this is a software package


----------

